# Lennox vs American Standard



## ctopher (May 13, 2008)

I'm in the process of getting a new heat pump system.  The price is about the same, its a 2 1/2 ton system. New inside and out.  What do you all think is the best system.


----------



## glennjanie (May 13, 2008)

Welcome Ctopher:
The heart of each of them is the compressor and they both probably have a Copeland scroll compressor which usually has a 10 year warranty. Check the warranty on each unit and take the best warranty.
Glenn


----------



## ctopher (May 14, 2008)

Thanks for the reply.  I checked thier web sites and American Standard has a Duration compressor, and the Lennox has a Copeland compressor.  I guess I'll try researching more...


----------



## kok328 (May 14, 2008)

I have one 15 Ton Lennox and two 25 ton Lennox.  Neither worked from the factory, had to troubleshoot and replace brand new parts to get it up and running.  I don't have any experience w/AS but, if AAON has what your looking for, they are worth the extra money in the long run.


----------



## Damon (May 14, 2008)

American Standard also manufactures Trane.  Basically the same equipment with a slightly different look.  From my experience both are good equipment.  The installation is really what makes the difference.


----------



## inspectorD (May 15, 2008)

kok328 said:


> I have one 15 Ton Lennox and two 25 ton Lennox.  Neither worked from the factory, had to troubleshoot and replace brand new parts to get it up and running.



I like to think of that as upgrading my new equipment to a better standard. 
That way I don't get as mad anymore at the junk coming into our workplace. Giving it the positive spin.


----------

